# Nerve issues



## Thancock760 (Jul 29, 2015)

I have lumbar spine issues, which seem now after three years to be causing nerve issues. Is anyone here diagnosed with nerve problems specifically from their thyroid problems? I am wondering if this is all linked to my thyroid or if other problems are causing it. We have ruled out lupus and I think they are going to work on checking for MS next. I see Dr. Tuesday. Just curious what other people are experiencing in this area. Thanks!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Your labs are very hypo - this may be the cause of your issues.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

peripheral neuropathy
http://www.ninds.nih.gov/disorders/peripheralneuropathy/detail_peripheralneuropathy.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

http://www.suite101.com/content/thyroid-disease-and-neuropathy-symptoms-a140669
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Yes; you may have peripheral neuropathy caused by thyroid issues. Do a Google on this; you will turn up plenty!


----------



## Thancock760 (Jul 29, 2015)

Ish, ok I will check it out! Thanks!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I don't know if it is related, or not. My endo feels my thyroid issues were undiagnosed for a long time. I did have back troubles in the lumbar region along with DDD, facet syndrome, osteo arthritis as well as osteoporosis. I had a fusion frrom L3-L5 the year before my thyroid ailments were discovered. All is well on both counts now. I hope the root of your problem will be found soon.


----------



## Thancock760 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi Webster2, thanks for sharing. I have had a few mri's, four steroid injections and they are still trying to pinpoint the exact issue. Dr. Didn't see anything massive on MRI. There was. "Blip" she said in the L4 and L5, which is what she is treating. I have wet cold feeling spots, numb, burning and crawling issues. Definitely nerves. Just wasn't sure how much is back and if my thyroid has anything to do with it. So frustrating, not to mention tiring.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I can't say that any of the nerve pain I had before my back was fused gave me any indication of a thyroid problem. The nerve pain I had was in my lower body; my right leg got so it was giving out on me and I fell a lot. I did experience a lot of numbness and tingling. I was hyper thyroid for a long time and that can cause some odd sensations too. I hope you will get sorted out soon. Back pain & thyroid stuff do not make for a good time.


----------



## Thancock760 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi Webster, I agree thyroid and back issues are not a fun cocktail. I am schedule for an intralaminal steroid injection in a month for the back and that is the last injection that they said they are doing. The course of action if that doesn't work, I have no clue. Was just curious if and what issues people had with their nerves of it was thyroid related. I am sure mine are separate issues, but also that they irritate each other further. How are you after the surgery?


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

I was diagnosed with nerve damage directly related to my thyroid.

Sort of the same thing as diabetic nerve pain.

I never knew your thyroid could cause this.

I have it in my feet but also in my hands.

They gave me a trial dose of gabapentin.

It Helps a little but the worst of the pain is at night when trying to sleep.

Pins needles, burning, cold and creepy crawling feelings.

Just down right pain like someone smashed my feet with a hammer.

Just horrible....

I'm hoping the doctors find something that works.


----------



## Thancock760 (Jul 29, 2015)

Wow, this sounds so familiar to the pain I have in my legs. How long have you had this problem?


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

Thancock760 said:


> Wow, this sounds so familiar to the pain I have in my legs. How long have you had this problem?


I myself am still questioning my diagnoses.

These symptoms actually got much worse after taking synthetic thyroid hormone.

But the primary and Endo I'm seeing say there is no way it could cause this.

But research on the Internet states otherwise.

This is why I'm changing doctors at the end of this Month.

I need to find a doctor who will at least let me try a trial dose of desiccated thyroid.


----------



## Thancock760 (Jul 29, 2015)

Did your MRI or any scans show back problems that would have cause this? They are telling me degeneration of L4/L5 thus the leg/nerve issues. You always wonder though. So confusing and frustrating.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

The spinal fusion was a success for me. No more pain. No more falling over. Thyroid surgery was a success too.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

All MRI, CT scans and x-rays state no abnormalities concerning my back.

I had slight symptoms before taking synthetic hormone.

Two weeks after taking it all hell broke loose.

I have been off and on almost every synthetic brand for 2 1/2 years now.

And I know for sure this hormone is the cause of symptoms getting severe.

If I stop taking it symptoms reduce significantly after two weeks.

Don't get me wrong the stuff helps shrink my goiter and helps with tiredness.

I just think some people just can't tolerate it. I am having side effects from it.

The doctors will do every test I ask but for some reason whenever I ask about desiccated thyroid they act like I'm asking for some kind of illegal drug.

I don't understand , all I am asking for is to try it.

Pretty soon I may reach for some illegal drugs to deal with this pain.


----------



## Thancock760 (Jul 29, 2015)

I am so sorry creepingdeath. The pain is terrible sometimes. I have had my share of breakdowns that is for sure


----------

